# new BOV in the stables.......



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

welp....traded that piece of crap jeep we had (too many gremlins) for another Goldwing......45000 miles and looks like it will work out to our advantage as far as another mode of G.O.O.D. transportation....just add some super swampers on it.......

seen it at wallyworld and had a chat with the old guy...









was his only form of transportation, rode it all through the winter to arizona and new mexico....he needed a truck to move back out to Tuscon so i offered the jeep for a trade........he came over and the trade was done..

6:30pm.....it begins...









a few hours later and a 12 pack of Stag .......









a few more lil' things to do (eliminate the digital dash crap) and a hitch to put on ........


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh no!!!!!!! err... I mean.. hooray! (sorry.. I'm a Jeep guy! lol). Congrats on the score. What kind of Jeep did you have? 

Me personally.. I want something that I can haul stuff in, and protection from the elements. That being said though, that thing is definitely smaller and more nimble than my jeep, and probably better on gas too.  Since it's your G.O.O.D. vehicle? Do you have a stocked BOL? For my scenario, I'd have to bring supplies with me, at least until I can build my "bunker".


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

the jeep was a '94 grand pain-in-the-ass cherokee........and yes...we have a stocked BOL-soon to be our fulltime home this month......the bike will be gittin' a box on the back, kind of like the old servicars had....the frames already there.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> the jeep was a '94 grand pain-in-the-ass cherokee........and yes...we have a stocked BOL-soon to be our fulltime home this month......the bike will be gittin' a box on the back, kind of like the old servicars had....the frames already there.


Rock on then! That is very cool!!!!! 

Wish I had a stocked BOL.... One day..... one day..


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Pretty cool!


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like you could put a freezer on that rack! Hey, that gives me an idea........

Nice ride!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we could prob'lly git a fairly decent load of crap on these if we had to G.O.O.D. quickly ....









options....options.....options.........


----------

